# Pacchetto bloccato..

## dylanmc

Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con un pacchetto KDE che blocca degli aggiornamenti..

```

snoopx luca # revdep-rebuild -p

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 100% ]                 

 * Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done. 

snoopx luca # emerge -uDNav world 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libnatspec-0.2.6  USE="-doc -python" 489 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/unzip-6.0-r3  USE="bzip2 natspec* unicode" 1,345 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-dicts/myspell-it-20081129-r1  1,400 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvb-0.10.23:0.10  3,082 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l2-0.10.31:0.10  USE="udev" 2,674 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r3  USE="consolekit* cracklib sha512 -debug -gnome-keyring -minimal -mktemp -pam_krb5 -pam_ssh -passwdqc (-selinux) -systemd" 4 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/openssh-6.6_p1-r1  USE="X* bindist hpn ldap* pam tcpd -X509 -kerberos -ldns -libedit (-selinux) -skey -static" 1,291 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-print/cups-1.7.1-r1 [1.7.1] USE="X acl dbus pam ssl threads usb -debug -gnutls -java -kerberos -lprng-compat -python (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd% -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="it -ca* -es* -fr* -ja* -ru*" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 (-python2_6)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-python2_6)" 8,534 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.30.7:2 [2.30.6:2] USE="X introspection jpeg tiff -debug -jpeg2k {-test}" 1,298 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.23:2 [2.24.22:2] USE="cups introspection xinerama (-aqua) -debug -examples {-test} -vim-syntax" 13,005 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.10.8:3 [3.10.7:3] USE="X cups introspection xinerama (-aqua) -colord -debug -examples (-packagekit) {-test} -vim-syntax -wayland" 13,856 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.3.7  USE="-dga*" 274 kB

[ebuild   R   #] games-fps/quake4-bin-1.3.2  USE="alsa opengl -cdinstall* -dedicated" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r8:0.10  USE="X a52 aac alsa cdda dts dvb* dvd flac mp3 mpeg ogg v4l* vorbis x264 xv xvid -dv -ffmpeg -http -jack -lame -libass -libvisual -mms -musepack -opus -oss -pulseaudio -taglib -theora -vcd -vpx -wavpack" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/system-config-printer-gnome-1.4.3-r1  USE="-gnome-keyring" LINGUAS="it* -ar -as -bg -bn -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -fa -fi -fr -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -hy -id -is -ja -ka -kn -ko -lo -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -nn -or -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sr -sr@latin -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 (-python2_6%)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-python2_6%)" 872 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/groff-1.22.2  USE="X* -examples" LINGUAS="-ja" 3,926 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r2:5  USE="cxx gpm* unicode -ada -debug -doc -minimal -profile -static-libs -tinfo -trace" 2,761 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/hunspell-1.3.2-r3  USE="ncurses nls readline -static-libs" LINGUAS="it* -af -bg -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -eo -es -et -fo -fr -ga -gl -he -hr -hu -ia -id -is -km -ku -lt -lv -mk -ms -nb -nl -nn -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sq -sv -sw -tn -uk -zu" 954 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" LINGUAS="it* -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -en_GB -eo -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -hr -hu -is -ja -km -lt -mai -ms -nb -nds -nl -pa -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sr -sr@ijekavian -sr@ijekavianlatin -sr@latin -sv -th -tr -uk -zh_TW" 34 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-print/cups-filters-1.0.53 [1.0.43-r1] USE="dbus foomatic jpeg png tiff -perl -static-libs -zeroconf" 1,282 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdepim-icons-4.11.5:4/4.11  USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kabcclient-4.11.5:4/4.11  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdepim-l10n-4.11.5:4/4.11  USE="handbook (-aqua)" LINGUAS="it -ar -bg -bs -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -ia -is -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -tg -tr -ug -uk -vi -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.6-r1  USE="mmx* -3dnow (-altivec) -debug -sse -sse2" 57 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/ksplash-4.11.5:4/4.11  USE="mmx* xinerama -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug -sse -sse2" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/bluedevil-2.0_rc1:4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" LINGUAS="it* -ar -bs -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -hu -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -mai -mr -ms -nb -nds -nl -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr@ijekavian -sr@ijekavianlatin -sr@latin -sv -th -tr -ug -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 159 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/nepomuk-4.11.5:4/4.11  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-misc/kde-gtk-config-2.2.1:4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" LINGUAS="it* -bs -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -el -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -gl -hu -id -ja -kk -km -lt -mr -nb -nds -nl -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 85 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/ffmpeg-1.0.8  USE="X aac alsa bindist bzip2 encode hardcoded-tables mmx mp3 network sdl truetype v4l vorbis x264 xvid zlib -3dnow -3dnowext -aacplus (-altivec) -amr -avx -bluray -cdio (-celt) -cpudetection -debug -doc -examples -faac -fdk -flite -fontconfig -frei0r -gnutls -gsm -iec61883 -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -libass -libcaca -libv4l -mmxext -modplug (-neon) -openal -openssl -opus -oss -pic -pulseaudio -rtmp -schroedinger -speex -ssse3* -static-libs {-test} -theora -threads -twolame -vaapi -vdpau (-vis) -vpx" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffeval fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart trasher" 6,301 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.11.5:4/4.11  USE="(-aqua) -debug -facebook -google -kolab" 1,159 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdepim-common-libs-4.11.5:4/4.11  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kontact-4.11.5:4/4.11  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdepim-kresources-4.11.5:4/4.11  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kalarm-4.11.5:4/4.11  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/blogilo-4.11.5:4/4.11  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kleopatra-4.11.5:4/4.11  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/konsolekalendar-4.11.5:4/4.11  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/akonadiconsole-4.11.5:4/4.11  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/korganizer-4.11.5:4/4.11  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kaddressbook-4.11.5:4/4.11  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kjots-4.11.5:4/4.11  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/knode-4.11.5:4/4.11  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ktimetracker-4.11.5:4/4.11  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/knotes-4.11.5:4/4.11  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/akregator-4.11.5:4/4.11  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kmail-4.11.5:4/4.11  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdepim-meta-4.11.5:4  USE="nls (-aqua)" 0 kB

[blocks B      ] <kde-base/nepomuk-4.12.50 ("<kde-base/nepomuk-4.12.50" is blocking kde-base/baloo-4.13.0)

[blocks B      ] =kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.11* ("=kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.11*" is blocking kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.13.0)

Total: 47 packages (5 upgrades, 26 new, 16 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 64,830 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (kde-base/baloo-4.13.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/baloo-4.13.0:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/baloo-4.13.0:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/nepomuk-core-4.13.0::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.13.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/knotes-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/libplasmaclock-4.11.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.11.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.11.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/konsolekalendar-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/knode-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kmail-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/akonadiconsole-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kuser-4.11.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kopete-4.11.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/akregator-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/drkonqi-4.11.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kdepim-kresources-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kgpg-4.11.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/ktimetracker-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kaddressbook-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kget-4.11.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kjots-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/korganizer-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kontact-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kdepim-icons-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kabcclient-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/ktnef-4.11.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kalarm-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kdepim-common-libs-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kleopatra-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/blogilo-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.13.0:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.13.0:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/baloo-4.13.0::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kdepim-meta-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kdepim-common-libs-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-base/nepomuk-4.11.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/nepomuk-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/nepomuk-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/systemsettings-4.11.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/nepomuk-4.11.5:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/nepomuk-4.11.5:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.11.5::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Se invece do un semplice

```

snoopx luca # emerge --update world

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.
```

Dice che  non ho pacchetti non aggiornati, ma è falso se leggo il primo comando, giusto?

E' che vedo quella flag "aqua" che ho provato a inserire sia nel /etc/portage/make.conf oppure dare USE= al momento du aggiornare, ma non la calcola per nulla!!

Cosa sbaglio?

----------

## kikko

Da quello che vedo il tuo sistema sta cercando di installare il metapacchetto KDE PIM versione 4.11.5, tirandosi dietro anche il Nepomuk di pari versione... ma tu hai già Nepomuk 4.13, che è incompatibile con la precedente per via dell'indexer Baloo (http://tinyurl.com/oefztbj, Planet Gentoo è KO al momento  :Very Happy: )

Comunque sia, il PIM 4.11 viene "tirato dentro" al tuo sistema quando tenti di emergere @world con --newuse, quindi: è cambiato qualcosa nel tuo make.conf e/o nel package.use? Puoi postarli assieme all' output di 

```
emerge --info
```

 ?

----------

## dylanmc

```

snoopx luca # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.18 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.18-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_750_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3629464 total,    385804 free

KiB Swap:    1952764 total,   1952740 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 07 Jun 2014 03:45:01 +0000

ld ld di GNU (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync10.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 it jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

```

snoopx luca # cat /etc/portage/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="nls mp3 qt bindist alsa dvd kde cdr it bluetooth v4l dvb X mmx opengl"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"

LINGUAS="it"

SYNC="rsync://rsync10.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

noopx luca # cat /etc/portage/package.use 

# required by sys-devel/prelink-20110511

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.6.2[prelink]

# required by wine (argument)

>=dev-libs/elfutils-0.158 static-libs

# required by x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-13.0.1-r1

# required by x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.15[video_cards_vmware]

# required by x11-base/xorg-server-1.15.0[xorg]

# required by x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.3.6-r2

=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52 libkms

# required by x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-13.0.1-r1

# required by x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.15[video_cards_vmware]

# required by x11-base/xorg-server-1.15.0[xorg]

# required by x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.3.6-r2

=media-libs/mesa-10.0.4 gbm xa

# required by media-sound/amarok-2.8.0

# required by amarok (argument)

=virtual/mysql-5.1 embedded

# required by virtual/mysql-5.1

# required by media-sound/amarok-2.8.0

# required by amarok (argument)

=dev-db/mysql-5.1.70 embedded

# required by app-office/libreoffice-bin-4.1.4.2

# required by libreoffice-bin (argument)

=media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.23 icu

# required by kde-base/kdelibs-4.13.0[zeroconf]

# required by kde-base/katepart-4.13.0[handbook]

# required by kde-base/kwrite-4.11.5

# required by kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.11.5

# required by kde-base/kde-meta-4.11.5

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=net-dns/avahi-0.6.31-r2 mdnsresponder-compat

[/
```

code]

----------

## kikko

C'è una cosa che non mi torna, riesaminando il tutto... primo: hai ancora il problema, a distanza di un mese? i pacchetti KDE 4.11.5 non sono più disponibili in portage, quindi qualcosa dovrebbe essere cambiato  :Razz: 

Che versione di KDE hai installato? la 4.13.0 è ancora marcata come "unstable", hai quindi inserito qualche pacchetto ~x86 nel file 

```
/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords
```

 ?

Inoltre... a quando risale l'ultimo 

```
emerge --sync
```

 ? 

PS.: per rispondere alle tue domande nel primo post:

 - la USE flag "aqua" corrisponde a "Include support for the Mac OS X Aqua (Carbon/Cocoa) GUI", pare sia usata in "Gentoo on Mac OS X"   :Confused: 

 - con solo 

```
--update @world
```

 emerge controlla ed aggiorna i pacchetti nel set "world" (/var/lib/portage/world), senza curarsi se ci sono aggiornamenti nelle loro dipendenze (--deep)

----------

